# My van



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

Got some magnets in today. Hopefully get some vinyls next year


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Cool. Lotta room in those big vans. I've had a couple over the years. Been using smaller stuff lately for better gas. 
Looks like a little giant in the back. Those are sure handy sometimes


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Good deal!

...


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Looking nice! One suggestion - you have tons of white space on those magnets - when you do the vinyl, make the name much much much bigger so that it's easy to spot from a distance.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks good. Around here I am skirting the commercial license plate law by using magnets instead of getting the van lettered. My van is a pos and ready to kick the bucket so I don't feel like wasting money on commercial plates until the next van.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Looks good. Around here I am skirting the commercial license plate law by using magnets instead of getting the van lettered. My van is a pos and ready to kick the bucket so I don't feel like wasting money on commercial plates until the next van.


 I've gotten a ticket for no commercial tag in TN, and I don't have any signs at all. The trooper told me if its loaded with tools and obviously a work vehicle ( I also said 'yes it is' when he asked) it needs to be tagged commercial.


----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Looks good. Around here I am skirting the commercial license plate law by using magnets instead of getting the van lettered. My van is a pos and ready to kick the bucket so I don't feel like wasting money on commercial plates until the next van.


Around me they automaticlly give you comercial plate when you buy a cargo can, even if you say its for personal use.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Select Paint said:


> Around me they automaticlly give you comercial plate when you buy a cargo can, even if you say its for personal use.


I asked at the local town hall where we register our vehicles and thats what they told me, even loaded up with ladders, al long at the sign is not perminant it falls under personal not commercial. I even ordered vanity plates the other day for it. "cdpaint", no one said a word agin about commercial plates.


----------

